
Congress’s failure to act on fentanyl despite warnings, deaths - mzs
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2019/investigations/fentanyl-epidemic-congress/
======
aphextim
I find it sad at how fast the government is acting to ban the e-cigs and vapor
juices after what, 8 alleged deaths? I understand wanting to curb it before it
becomes a major problem...

Meanwhile some doctors are given incentive to act as literal drug pushers for
certain opioid companies despite knowing all too well that many people may
become addicted and eventually overdose.

Opioids - It's up to the individual to be responsible and not get addicted and
use more than prescribed.

Nicotine - It's up to the government to be responsible for our youth and we
need to ensure they don't fall victim to becoming addicted. Regulate
everything and destroy all vape pens!

~~~
sarcasmatwork
^This exactly!

8 deaths now? Which, CDC and others dont know the root cause yet. It seems to
be an issue with e-cigs, and people smoking them excessively over and over and
over. Who knows the oil they used and its quality.

While those deaths are unfortunate America has bigger issues killing WAY more
people daily. Look at alcohol for example. We all know how bad it is, but it
gets a pass.

Although, DOJ has gone after several of those responsible for "Fueling Opioid
Epidemic" there is still major issues when Docs get a kickback for pushing
Drug A over Drug B.

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-09-11/purdue-
op...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-09-11/purdue-opioid-plan-
pits-state-against-state-over-epidemic-s-cost)

[https://www.npr.org/2019/09/19/762455218/as-drugmakers-
face-...](https://www.npr.org/2019/09/19/762455218/as-drugmakers-face-opioid-
lawsuits-some-ask-why-not-criminal-charges-too)

